
Ask HN: Basic Networking Introduction Resources? - ohaideredevs
I don&#x27;t have a CS degree. Am learning Docker and various cloud platforms. Need to understand networking, but don&#x27;t have time for an in-depth dive (e.g. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=17824472) &#x2F; in-depth networking is not a priority now.<p>Please recommend short introductions of basic concepts. I mainly need to understand ports and subnets past &quot;it&#x27;s how you connect to a machine &#x2F; they are subsets of IP addresses.&quot; I do understand &quot;the internet&quot; in terms of DNS&#x2F;backbones&#x2F;etc, so I don&#x27;t need that.
======
godelmachine
Any introduction with networking needs going-through of at least two books -

1) TCP/IP Protocol Suite by Forouzen

2) Computer Networks by Tanenbaum.

~~~
ohaideredevs
Appreciate you taking the time to reply!

------
nbolam
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkNq4TrHP_U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkNq4TrHP_U)

~~~
ohaideredevs
Thanks, watching now!

------
nbolam
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFYilGQ-p-8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFYilGQ-p-8)

